

TomTom Surrenders, Pays Microsoft Licensing Fees For Linux - escapade
http://www.businessinsider.com/tomtom-surrenders-pays-microsoft-licensing-fees-for-linux-2009-3

======
nitrogen
The discussion on Groklaw
(<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20090330130655372>) may be useful
to anyone not familiar with the implications of this news (which
businessinsider.com is quoting from CNET).

